# Asus Eee PC Sound problems



## mackleworth (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi,

I have bought my daughter an Asus Eee PC for xmas, and decided to test it out before the big day. The problem is when I load a game or select one of the default tunes on Music Manager the sound is very distorted, and has a very high pitched squeech/squeal to it. If anyone could help in any way, it would be very much appreciated.

Regards,

Colin


----------



## Andy19 (Oct 4, 2007)

I've noticed on my Linux machines that if PCM is turned all the way up in the Volume Control, the sound tends to get distorted. Try turning it down a bit and just turning the volume up on the speakers or on the Master volume control in the Volume Manager.


----------

